# lincoln-navigator Chevrolet-Tahoe GMC-Yukon XL



## shanyaoguipi (Mar 9, 2018)

These three cars do uber SUV
Need the highest configuration?
Is the Lyft requirement the same?


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

shanyaoguipi said:


> These three cars do uber SUV
> Need the highest configuration?
> Is the Lyft requirement the same?


I think you're asking if all 3 cars you listed qualify for Uber Black/BlackSUV and Lux Black/Lux Black XL.

If that is what you are asking then the short answer is yes.

The long answer is it depends on your city/market.

For myself (Atlanta)....

Uber: 
2008 or newer
Black exterior 
Dark (read black) interior 
Leather or leatherette 
CDL
Limo license plate 
Airport decal
Work for or independently own a "Limo company"

Lyft:
2013 or newer
Black exterior 
Dark (read black) interior 
Leather or leatherette

So obviously if you're trying to maximize on both apps you either need a 2015 or newer or you need to get it for so cheap you can trade in your 2013 for a 2014 come Jan 1 next year.


----------

